# The all weather supercar



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

It was raining cats and dogs here in Orpington early this morning, but went out for a quick drive anyway,

Couldnt resist a timed acceleration run so decided to see what it could do in the rain with no launch .

Simple foot down achieved 0-60 3.4 and 0-100 in 7.29 pretty good compared to my previous best in last weeks sun of 2.95 and 6.62 with launch control.

Next week LC4 arrives cant wait !


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

That's still quicker than an LP640 in the dry (0-100 7.5)


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Is that with around 560bhp? Just a custom map and y-pipe, bloody quick!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Rich001 said:


> Is that with around 560bhp? Just a custom map and y-pipe, bloody quick!


Just a Y-pipe and a custom tune from Ben at GTC, he said it was 570-580, but who knows, not sure bhp means much, timing more relevant.


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the same set up of y pipe an custom tune....... so pleased on the results your seeing here. 

You will have to let me know how things are post LC4


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

MarcR35GTR said:


> It was raining cats and dogs here in Orpington early this morning, but went out for a quick drive anyway,
> 
> Couldnt resist a timed acceleration run so decided to see what it could do in the rain with no launch .
> 
> ...


Excellent figures. How are you measuring that? Defo let us know how the car improves with LC4 as it's my next upgrade


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you have the 1 foot rollout switched off? I guess you have checked by now?

Good figures:thumbsup:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Do you have the 1 foot rollout switched off? I guess you have checked by now?
> 
> Good figures:thumbsup:


Leo, yes I have checked and the Gtech does seem to work on a 1 foot roll out basis.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have LC4 now, cat back, Y pipe, induction kits and injectors running 1.3 bar too scared to try the LC4 thooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Leo, yes I have checked and the Gtech does seem to work on a 1 foot roll out basis.


Having read the manual & had a look on the Gtech Forum it does look like 1 Ft roll out is enabled for all measurements, no mention is made of being able to disable it. If this is the case then this is a great pity and will lead to an optimistic measurement, in a GT-R, of around 0.3 second.

In answer to a question from someone questioning better than expected times they say. 



> If you are experiencing better times than expected they can generally be attributed to a 12" rollout. In the past several years this has become a standard measurements and all magazines are using it. It's also built in the G-TECH.


They also have an adjustment for "pitch factor". Am very suprised to see this as I thought this was only needed when using accelerometers for speed calculation, and not needed when GPS is used?


I would personally stick with a Racelogic Performance Box, which *is* very much the industry standard, and as far as I know magazines would not make measurements other than 1/4 mile with roll out enabled?


Rich


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> It was raining cats and dogs here in Orpington early this morning, but went out for a quick drive anyway,
> 
> Couldnt resist a timed acceleration run so decided to see what it could do in the rain with no launch .
> 
> Simple foot down achieved 0-60 kph 3.4 and 0-100 kph in 7.29


 officer....


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Rich-GT said:


> Having read the manual & had a look on the Gtech Forum it does look like 1 Ft roll out is enabled for all measurements, no mention is made of being able to disable it. If this is the case then this is a great pity and will lead to an optimistic measurement, in a GT-R, of around 0.3 second.
> 
> In answer to a question from someone questioning better than expected times they say.
> 
> ...


Don't think i will also invest in a VBox as I have the Gtech, but will do some comparisons of the Gtech vs the Cobb AP timing.

I believe David Yu already did some comparisions between the Cobb and the VBox and found them almost the same to the thousandth, so the triangulated comparison should be very interesting.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I have found Cobb & Performance Box to be very close. Will be interesting to see how the Gtech compares? However I find the ability to later download and analyse the data from the PB to be invaluable. :thumbsup:

Looking again at the website it looks like your version of the Gtech is based on accelerometers, as opposed to the later Fanatic version of the Pro SS which uses GPS. Have to say my experience of an earlier accelerometer based Gtech was not good. 


Rich


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

You need to disable the 1 foot rollout Marc otherwise as Rich says the times will be around 0.3secs better than they should be. There must be a way of disabling it. I'm sure I read you can set the rollout in inches, so just set it to 0. (a google will help you)

I dont have a GTR, I have a TTRS and in my car, it shows a 0.25sec improvement if I use the 1 foot rollout on the vbox. When launching hard, I'm doing around 5.5-6mph in the first 12 inches which means I'm actually doing a 6-60 run if using this 1 foot rollout. Although the unit display will show a 0-60 it is in effect a 6-60. It should only be used on the dragstrip, not on 0-xxx tests.

As for being industry standard, a couple of the American magazine testers use it (car and driver, motortrend) but as far as I'm aware it is not the norm in Europe.

Have a look half way down the page...Gtech Pro RR/Competition FAQ



> Q: *I cannot get my 0-60 MPH time down to the figure that magazines publish. Why is this?*In firmware 3.0, the Gtech starts the 0-60 clock as soon as the vehicle starts moving. Many pieces of test equipment (such as some radar guns) don't start timing until a rollout distance of 12" has been completed.
> 
> In a 13-second 1/4 mile car, the first 12" can take almost four tenths of a second, and at the end of the 12", the vehicle is already moving at about 4 MPH! This means the clock doesn’t start until the vehicle has been moving for 0.4 seconds and has gone 12”.
> 
> Just as we urge people to not get too hung up on comparing results to the dragstrip timeslip, you shouldn't be too focused on trying to match published 0-60MPH figures.


Try downloading firmware 3.0, Im sure you can set it to 0.

So not quite in the 2 sec club yet, 2.98 is probably more like 3.3-3.4secs


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

2.* second 0 - 60 is quite hard.  Some of my best figures with Stage 2 Cobb tune are.

Racelogic Performance Box with Roll out disabled  Actually these figures are from the datalogs using Performance Tools on the PC.


Floor it, no launch, at a Goodwood Sprint 0-60 MPH 3.49, 0-100 MPH 7.31
LC2 (Standard with Double pump) at Santa Pod 0-60 MPH 3.32, 0-100 MPH 7.07
LC2 (3750 RPM Map) at Brighton Speed Trials 0-60 MPH 3.02, 0-100 MPH 6.91

I would expect to just dip into a high 2 second 0-60 MPH with an LC2 3750 RPM launch on the prepared surface at Santa Pod.

These are some of my my best times, usually they are worse than this and I am not sure, with a Stage 2 tune it's possible to do much better?


Rich


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Rich - wouldn't LC4 shave a touch off those numbers?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes it might, however the LC2 3750RPM launch felt pretty perfect.  Pulled just over 1G for 1.5 seconds. 

I will try LC4 when it's fully released with clutch adjustments etc. At the moment it's very time consuming to install & uninstall. I would actually be very happy if it gives the same performance, as I think it will be kinder to the transmission.


Rich


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> You need to disable the 1 foot rollout Marc otherwise as Rich says the times will be around 0.3secs better than they should be. There must be a way of disabling it. I'm sure I read you can set the rollout in inches, so just set it to 0. (a google will help you)
> 
> I dont have a GTR, I have a TTRS and in my car, it shows a 0.25sec improvement if I use the 1 foot rollout on the vbox. When launching hard, I'm doing around 5.5-6mph in the first 12 inches which means I'm actually doing a 6-60 run if using this 1 foot rollout. Although the unit display will show a 0-60 it is in effect a 6-60. It should only be used on the dragstrip, not on 0-xxx tests.
> 
> ...


I will experiment with disabling the 1 FR and also the comparison with the Cobb.

Interesting reading more , I saw the 0-60 and 0-100 time should be without 1FR however 1/4 mile times should use it ! Is that right


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Interesting reading more , I saw the 0-60 and 0-100 time should be without 1FR however 1/4 mile times should use it ! Is that right


Yep, spot on:thumbsup:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Yep, spot on:thumbsup:


Going to compare timing to the Cobb AP this weekend, very interested in the result. If the AP and the VBox are the same my Gtech time should show 0.2- 0.3 faster than the Cobb.

I assume all the other comparison times such as 20-80, or 10-100 are still valid, as the roll out will not effect them?

I will post the test result, I can't update the firmware of the Gtech as haven't got a data cable for it, so stuck with the 1FR for now at least.


----------

